# For Long HDMI runs... HDMI with Redmere



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I know a lot of folks are looking for long HDMI runs without adding in a repeater/booster.

I recently bought a 50ft HDMI Redmere cable... check out this article from cnet about the cables:

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57372595-221/monoprices-ultraslim-60-foot-hdmi-cable-with-redmere-hands-on/


Anyhow, I received 2 cables. One 50ft and one 6ft. The 50ft cable works great --- flawlessly. The 6ft cable was DOA. Monoprice stuck by their product and sent a new one immediately. Apparently it's a fairly new product and they had a bad batch.

Anyhow, if you are looking for a 50ft run of HDMI that isn't entirely large and bulky... and doesn't lose signal... you may want to check them out.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report! :T


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Definately worth looking into. I have tried several brands of in-line amps and have found that sometimes they work, sometimes they are finicky to get to work, and sometimes they don't work at all.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Very glad to see this. The long monoprice cables are so thick and rigid they are an absolute nightmare to install.addle:


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

I can vouch for them as well. I have a 40-ft cable going to an LCD for the xbox. Works great and I have no complaints. Certainly much easier to route in the attic that the 22-awg HDMI's.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Have you considered running Ethernet with baluns?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

rab-byte said:


> Have you considered running Ethernet with baluns?


That is what I install in my clients homes.... the ZUUM HE1BIR's HDMI baluns are quite expensive but they work flawlessly ... The obvious justifications are 1. HDMI cables exceeding 100 ft are that expensive anyways.... 2 Once ran through the walls, if your HDMI cable breaks or fails, your hosed in most cases.... a short HDMI on either end of your balun system can be replaced... this model also carries IR in either direction , a +++....
That being said Im anxious to try these REDMERE cables on some of my shorter projector runs ....the reviews sound very positive.
I have also installed the IO GEAR HDMI WIRELESS kit several times with very good results..


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> That is what I install in my clients homes.... the ZUUM HE1BIR's HDMI baluns are quite expensive but they work flawlessly ... The obvious justifications are 1. HDMI cables exceeding 100 ft are that expensive anyways.... 2 Once ran through the walls, if your HDMI cable breaks or fails, your hosed in most cases.... a short HDMI on either end of your balun system can be replaced... this model also carries IR in either direction , a +++....
> That being said Im anxious to try these REDMERE cables on some of my shorter projector runs ....the reviews sound very positive.
> I have also installed the IO GEAR HDMI WIRELESS kit several times with very good results..


I use wireless as a last hope. Some clients have basement theater rooms and don't want the ceiling to get cut up. Wireless hdmi has gotten much better but still has issues with some equipment (fios boxes for one). 

I swear by baluns when needed and feel the reliability is not to be under estimated. 

As for different hdmi types I'm fond of thicker cables, I know it's not really as big a deal now but still I feel better with more shelling call it a throwback to analog days if you want.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Monoprice will have a 30% off sale on cables on 2 August (one day only), jus sayin.....


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

TypeA said:


> Monoprice will have a 30% off sale on cables on 2 August (one day only), jus sayin.....


Got an email from monoprice, a week ago, stating theyre having a "celebration sale" all week with certain things on sale on certain days. 

Great, today is a "30% off cables" sale and thought I would try a 60' redmere cable. So I go to their site and its a different story, only "select" cables are 30% off, redmere isnt one of them "select" cables. Looks like Ill be removing my email address from the mailing list as Im not really interested in head-games, monoprice. :T


----------



## dsm1212 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fwiw I tried two of these at 30ft with my new Sony vpl-hw50es and neither would work. Mono price was great with a replacement and then refunded me 100%. I don't know if it was a Sony or redmere problem, but your mileage may vary. The pj would hang trying to connect using this cable. On amazon I bought a 1.4a cable shipped direct from china for half the price and it works great. Can't post a link yet or I'd provide it.

Steve


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

I had a 30ft standard 20awg HDMI cable, and I was having issues running anything higher then 720p/1080p24. So I ordered a 30ft redmere HDMI cable from Monoprice and it works flawlessly! So I'm happy with the purchase. It was like 50 bucks or so which isn't too bad.


----------



## klaudia.becker (Apr 12, 2013)

I have used Kablophile HDMI Balance+ cable for length upto 20 *Mtrs*. Works perfect.
They say they have cable upto 30 Mtrs also.


----------

